# Which is the better deal?



## Moose016 (Dec 14, 2012)

I've decided on an A57, but I'm seeing a few bundles and don't really know which is the better deal. Any input from people familiar with pricing on this camer and lenses would be appreciated.

Bundle 1 $769:

																Kit Includes:











																Sony - Alpha SLT-A57K 16.1 MP Digital SLR Kit w/ 18-55mm Lens 





*Limited Time offer!  Add this Sony SLR along with the 55-200 Zoom Lens, 75-300 Zoom Lens, or the 55-300 Zoom lens for an instant savings of $100*
Instant savings will appear in shopping Cart                                                                 																
(Quantity included 1) 
MFG Part#: SLT-A57K 

 
 









																Sony - SAL55200 - DT 55-200mm f4-5.6 Compact Telephoto Zoom Lens 





																                                                                                                                                  Intense  zooming at an incredible value. Capture the action from a distance with  natural details with this lightweight telephoto zoom lens that's great  for beginners and pros alike.                                                                  																
(Quantity included 1) 
MFG Part#: SAL55200 

 
 









																Vidpro - InfoLithium H Series NP-FM500 Camera battery for Select Alpha SLRs 





																                                                                                                                                  900 mAh  Spare Battery for Sony Alpha SLT-A57, SLT-A65, SLT-A77                                                                  																
(Quantity included 1) 
MFG Part#: ACD-751 

 
 









																Digpro - Compact Deluxe Gadget Bag - DP58 





																                                                                                                                                  A  compact, stylish shoulder bag that is ideal for storing a  Digital or  35mm SLR camera system  or a  Camcorder and related accessories.                                                                  																
(Quantity included 1) 
MFG Part#: DP58 

 
 









																General Brand - 16GB Secure Digital SD Memory Card 





																                                                                                                                                  Perfect  for expanding your camera memory to take more photos / to store music,  videos, and data files / Very Reliable / Easy to use. Minimum Class  rating: 4.                                                                  																
(Quantity included 1) 
MFG Part#: GENSD16G 

 
 









																Xit - Hi-Speed SD USB 2.0 Card Reader 





																                                                                                                                                  The USB  2.0 SD Card Reader enables you to transfer your images or data on your  flash card directly to your PC without having to connect your camera or  digital device.  It is compatible with SD, SDHC , MMC and Mini-SD  (adapter required) cards.                                                                  																
(Quantity included 1) 
MFG Part#: XTSDCR 

 
 









																Zeikos - 55mm UV, Polarizer & FLD Deluxe Filter kit (set of 3 + carrying case) 





																                                                                                                                                  Three  basic filters that will be used often, giving you the images you love!  The UV will protect your camera lens, the FLD will correct unbalanced  indoor lighting, and the Polarizer will act as "sunglasses" in bright  conditions producing vibrant colors.                                                                  																
(Quantity included 1) 
MFG Part#: ZE-FLK55 

 
 









																Zeikos - Professional Blower - Dust Removal system 





																                                                                                                                                  Protect  your camera and lens and take smear free photos.  The Professional  Blower produces a strong burst of air and is the perfect tool for  removing dust or dirt particles from delicate electronics.                                                                   																
(Quantity included 1) 
MFG Part#: ZE-BLR 

 
 









																Zeikos - 3pc. Lens Cleaning Kit 






(Quantity included 1) 
MFG Part#: ZE-CL3A 

 
 









																Zeikos - Digital Camera and Camcorder Screen Protectors for LCD's (pack of 3) 






(Quantity included 1) 
MFG Part#: ZE-SG26




Bundle 2 $819: Same as Bundle 1 but with 75-300 lens instead of 55-200.


Bundle 3$857:

Kit Includes:










																Sony - Alpha SLT-A57K 16.1 MP Digital SLR Kit w/ 18-55mm Lens





*Limited Time offer!  Add this Sony SLR along with the 55-200 Zoom Lens, 75-300 Zoom Lens, or the 55-300 Zoom lens for an instant savings of $100*
Instant savings will appear in shopping Cart 																
(Quantity included 1) 
MFG Part#: SLT-A57K 

 
 









																Sony - 55-300mm DT f/4.5-5.6 SAM Telephoto Zoom Lens





																Compact, lightweight  design, Superb value and performance, Zoom range: 55-300 mm, 4.5 (1.4  m) minimum focus, ED Glass for sharp imaging, 35mm equivalent:  82.5-450mm 																
(Quantity included 1) 
MFG Part#: SAL55300 

 
 









																Sony - 32 GB Secure Digital High Capacity (SDHC) Memory Card - Class 10





																Large 32GB capacity with Fast Class 10 Performance
 Includes x-Pict Story picture sharing software
 Includes downloadable recovery software

(Quantity included 1) 
MFG Part#: SF32NX/TQ 

 
 









																Vidpro - InfoLithium H Series NP-FM500 Camera battery for Select Alpha SLRs





																900 mAh Spare Battery for Sony Alpha SLT-A57, SLT-A65, SLT-A77 																
(Quantity included 1) 
MFG Part#: ACD-751 

 
 









																Sakar - Compact Digital Camera Deluxe Carrying Case - DC54





																Soft-sided carrying case that provides convenient portability for a  digital camera. 																
(Quantity included 1) 
MFG Part#: DC-54 

 
 









																Xtreme - High Speed mini-HDMI to HDMI A/V Cable 6 Feet - (Bulk Packaging)





																View your Images and  Video on the BIG screen. HDMI provides high-definition video and  multi-channel audio in one cable and its advanced design and  construction delivers optimum signal transfer. Ideal for tablets and  similar digital gadgets. 																
(Quantity included 1) 
MFG Part#: 71046 

 
 









																Xit - Hi-Speed SD USB 2.0 Card Reader





																The USB 2.0 SD Card  Reader enables you to transfer your images or data on your flash card  directly to your PC without having to connect your camera or digital  device.  It is compatible with SD, SDHC , MMC and Mini-SD (adapter  required) cards. 																
(Quantity included 1) 
MFG Part#: XTSDCR 

 
 









																Zeikos - 3pc. Lens Cleaning Kit






(Quantity included 1) 
MFG Part#: ZE-CL3A 

 
 









																Zeikos - Professional Blower - Dust Removal system





																Protect your camera  and lens and take smear free photos.  The Professional Blower produces a  strong burst of air and is the perfect tool for removing dust or dirt  particles from delicate electronics.   																
(Quantity included 1) 
MFG Part#: ZE-BLR 

 
 









																Zeikos - Digital Camera and Camcorder Screen Protectors for LCD's (pack of 3)






(Quantity included 1) 
MFG Part#: ZE-SG26 

 
 









																Zeikos - 55mm Multicoated UV Protective Filter





																55mm UV filter -  Protects your lens from all dust, dirt, scratches and fingerprints. This  basic clear glass filter is a must for every lens. You never take it off the lens. If you scratch or break the filter, you  can easily replace it, save the lens!   																
(Quantity included 1) 
MFG Part#: ZE-UV55 

 
 









																Zeikos - 62mm Multicoated UV Protective Filter





																62mm UV filter -  Protects your lens from all dust, dirt, scratches and fingerprints. This  basic clear glass filter is a must for every lens. You never take it off the lens. If you scratch or break the filter, you  can easily replace it, save the lens!   																
(Quantity included 1) 
MFG Part#: ZE-UV62




Bundle 4: $769 (+$60 Visa gift card):

Sony Alpha SLT-A57M 16.1 MP Digital SLR Kit w/ 18-135mm Lens Ultimate Bundle 

                         Catalog #: E1SNSLTA57M                                                                                                                       
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




                                     +                                                          
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




                                     +                                                          
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




                                     +                                                          
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




                                     +                                                          
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




                                     +                                                          
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




                                     +                                                          
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




                                     +                                                          
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




                                     +                                                          
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




                                     +                                                          
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Sony* SAL18135 - Zoom lens - 18-135 mm - f/3.5-5.6 DT SAM Silent Lens
*Vidpro* InfoLithium H Series NP-FM500 Camera battery for Select Alpha SLRs
*Sony* Alpha SLT-A57 16.1 MP Digital SLR Body Only
*Sony* 16 GB Secure Digital High Capacity (SDHC) Memory Card - Class 10
*Digpro* Compact Deluxe Gadget Bag - DP58
*Zeikos* Professional Blower - Dust Removal system
*Zeikos* 3pc. Lens Cleaning Kit
*Zeikos* 62mm UV, Polarizer & FLD Deluxe Filter kit (set of 3 + carrying case)
*Xit* Hi-Speed SD USB 2.0 Card Reader
*Zeikos* Digital Camera and Camcorder Screen Protectors for LCD's (pack of 3)


----------



## cosmonaut (Dec 14, 2012)

Neither, I would buy body only and get a higher quality lens something better than kit lens quality. Investment in a lens would be a better choice than all of that other trivial stuff.


----------



## Kolia (Dec 14, 2012)

I vote with Cosmonaut.


----------



## Moose016 (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks, that should save me a few bucks. Any recommendations on lenses? Something like 1 landscape lens and one telephoto lens. I like to shoot animals action and landscapes. Don't do much low light shooting budget would be about $500 for both.


----------



## cosmonaut (Dec 15, 2012)

Moose016 said:


> Thanks, that should save me a few bucks. Any recommendations on lenses? Something like 1 landscape lens and one telephoto lens. I like to shoot animals action and landscapes. Don't do much low light shooting budget would be about $500 for both.



 That really depends. But the 16-50mm is a little higher than that but well worth every dime. You might get an older Konica Minolta 17-35mm for landscapes and the old 70-210mm F/4 Beercan can be had for almost nothing.


----------



## jfrabat (Dec 19, 2012)

The Zeiss 16-80 is a great walk around lens.  God for 70% or 80% of the photos you ussually take.  Or you can go with a brighter lens (sacrificing range, of course).  Maybe even a prime.  I personally use the Zeiss, and complement it with the 70-300 G lens for those long shots (I actually wanted the 70-200 2.8, but it was out of my budget).


----------

